# KORRES Lip Butters



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2018)

Add a subtle pop of color to your lips with the *KORRES Lip Butters.* Ideal for dry lips, these lip butters leave you with the deeply moisturized, supple and soft lips you have been longing for. The shiny, juicy pop of color comes in an array of “flavors,” including Wild Rose, Pomegranate, Jasmine and Guava. Formulated with shea butter, rice wax, natural oils and extracts—these lip butters provide hydration with a lasting impact. The lip butters are perfect for bare lips, glossed lips and anything in between. ($12 each; Sephora.com.)


----------

